# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Now what do you think. Another redo.



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted to post a couple of quick pics. I think I am fairly proud of this one. It was replanted wiht the h. difformis and didipilis being added on Saturday. Then my light crapped out and I was not able to get it working until today. 
First the specs... 10 gal, whisper 10 filter with DIY CO2 into inlet, small pump (50 gph) for circulation, plain gravel, temp 78*, ph 6.4, kh 3, NO3 5-7ppm, P ????, Fe smaaaaall doses twice a week, 3-5 drops of sera florena, dose K at 10mg/l and KNO3 for NO3, 20% w.c. each week. 4.5 wpg NO florescent










and because I thinks it looks great...
RED CRYPT









Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted to post a couple of quick pics. I think I am fairly proud of this one. It was replanted wiht the h. difformis and didipilis being added on Saturday. Then my light crapped out and I was not able to get it working until today. 
First the specs... 10 gal, whisper 10 filter with DIY CO2 into inlet, small pump (50 gph) for circulation, plain gravel, temp 78*, ph 6.4, kh 3, NO3 5-7ppm, P ????, Fe smaaaaall doses twice a week, 3-5 drops of sera florena, dose K at 10mg/l and KNO3 for NO3, 20% w.c. each week. 4.5 wpg NO florescent










and because I thinks it looks great...
RED CRYPT









Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

First of all, congratulations for a healthy looking tank.

Somethings that will help your layout:

1. Denser plant groupings will help create more defined plant groupings.

2. I would let the Hygrophila difformis in the corner grow a bit taller. Leave the area around
the middle section pruned short to create a sort of path through the taller background plants.

3. Let the crypts grow in a little more densely i.e. give them some more time to grow.









Hope this helps,

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry, I had to redo my website so my pics went away. Here are the re-links.

10 gallon









Golden Barb with Hydrocotyle leucophalia









Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Dennis that is great!! I really like the Hydrocotyle in the corner hanging over the rock. Keep it up.

I see you got a website that it is on your ISP. Way to go. 10x better then the free stuff like yahoo and what not.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I really like the hydrocotyle also. I bevieve it might be obe of my favorites. I think the color and shape of the leaves is very attractive. I also like its slightly messy look and the roots it throws out. Using your ISP is the way to do. Making your site is a little but of a pain, especially with free programs and no knowledge of website stuff but you also dont have to actually desighn a site you can always just put your pics in a folder at your site. 
BTW, my site name changed as did the site itself.

thanks

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/AquaticEndeavors.htm


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry wrong website name.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------

